# Anyone care to help out?



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

what bloodline would you consider this to be? just curious.

BMW's cuervo 
R.smith's Annie
Ch BMW'sBlack angel
Indian Willie
DG's Midget
Rancherita's little gator
Ch rising star's rhino
Indian Willie
Indian Hunch
Indian little lady
robinson's Miss Yellow
R.smiths annie
wisemans mad missy
T. walter's sharky
further back there is
Indian Pistol
Indian COD
Indian Rocky
Indian Susey Q
Indian Mister
Indian RedGirl
Crenshaws Jeep
Garretts lil kate
Indian Brat
Holts Jeremiah
Carvers pistol
art's missy
indian blackshine
indian pugs
indian girl
finley's bo
crenshaws honeybunch
crenshaws jeep
crenshaws kate
indian COD
indian mister
indian red girl
Wallings bullyson


----------



## Pitcrew (Jan 19, 2008)

Damn nicely bred. All depends on the order of the ped. which dogs are in the first 4-7 gens? I see heavy Carver, Beaudreaux, and Colby as far as lines go. (Indian Sonny didn't have his own line of dogs but he was a well known gamedog man).


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

RileyRoo.. any chance you can put that ped in a better format, or easier to understand/read/interpret format? I know you may not have time to upload the actual ped onto a database, but maybe you can scan the actual ped onto the computer and post it as a pic for us to read it better? I'm trying to learn about peds as well, and this would be a great opportunity for me to learn! Thanks in advance. Thank you to Pitcrew as well for answering RileyRoo in a timely manner.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

computer buttons are busted so I can't copy. took it in to get fixed and nothing happened. *sigh*

2nd
sic kennels paco
sic puma
DG's furious
DG's Deva
3rd
BMW's cuervo 
R.smith's Annie
Ch BMW'sBlack angel
Indian Willie
DG's Midget
4th
Rancherita's little gator
Ch rising star's rhino
Indian Willie
Indian Hunch
Indian little lady
robinson's Miss Yellow
R.smiths annie
wisemans mad missy
T. walter's sharky

further back there is
Indian Pistol
Indian COD
Indian Rocky
Indian Susey Q
Indian Mister
Indian RedGirl
Crenshaws Jeep
Garretts lil kate
Indian Brat
Holts Jeremiah
Carvers pistol
art's missy
indian blackshine
indian pugs
indian girl
finley's bo
crenshaws honeybunch
crenshaws jeep
crenshaws kate
indian COD
indian mister
indian red girl
Wallings bullyson

anyways..this is just out of curiousity nothing more nothing less then educational cause I suck at peds when I look at them. xD

(Also, I be ghetto and I don't own a scanner or a printer T.T )


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Sorry, can't help. But man, there is A LOT to learn about bloodlines!!!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

It's ok Riley.. lol. I don't own one either.. I just use the one here at work, lol. Ryan, you're so right.. there is a ton of stuff to learn about bloodlines.. I like to just view all the threads in this forum, and just study up, see what I can take away from it. I have a mentor, helping to learn how to read peds, and the different bloodlines, but he's not a member here at GP.. I met him on another forum I was a member of, and we're in pretty close contact on FB, MySpace and Yahoo, lol. Also, my previous breeder (got the two dogs in my avatar and signature from her) was helping me to learn about peds too. All in due time.. I love to learn! It's so exciting to me. Maybe I'm just crazy, lol.


----------



## Pitcrew (Jan 19, 2008)

Yeah, I stick by my original assumption. Heavy Carver, Beaudreaux and Colby. It is a slammin ped actually with a TON of box winners.
Now exactly who is your dogs parents??

Some folks would call it an all out Battle Cross.
Jeep, Tramps Yellow, Wallings Bullyson, Carvers Pistol, Longs Wierdo, Arts Missy, Garners Spike, Woods Snooty...... the list is endless.

I run Carver dogs myself and have run Beaudreaux ( love a good Carver/Beaudreaux cross.)


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Look slike a good ped, im liking the bullyson, crenshaws and indians,
Rising Star dogs are great too!! I would saying indian/jeep


----------



## Pitcrew (Jan 19, 2008)

MISSAPBT said:


> Look slike a good ped, im liking the bullyson, crenshaws and indians,
> Rising Star dogs are great too!! I would saying indian/jeep


Yes, on the surface, but you have to look and think deeper and know that all of Indian Sonnys dogs were 90% a Carver/Beaudreaux mix and Jeep was off of Finleys Bo and Crenshaws Honeybunch.
Bo was a Colby dog and Honeybunch was strictly a Carver/Beaudreaux dog. CH Rising Stars Rhino was strictly a Jeep bred dog top and bottom so again back to Carver/Beaudreaux. Hence..Carver/Beaudreaux/Colby Also, in some circles Indian IS considered a line so to speak.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

see, when I seen Indian I thought "Bolio" this is good information to know.
lol, shows you how dern :hammer: I am


----------



## Pitcrew (Jan 19, 2008)

Oh trust me. Indian Bolio is there in the peds of some of the Indian dogs you have listed. Farther back to be sure but there none the less several times as a matter of fact. Bolio is off of Klaus Zeke and Carvers Goldie. Zeke was a Tudor dog through Colby and Goldie was of course Carver.
I would venture to say Colby might be the oldest name in the dogs still being bred today but in my opinion only, Carver is the second oldest name.
Never owned a Colby dog, always have had Carver dogs with a few Beaudreaux dogs thrown in the mix. Love them to bits. I think they are some awesome dogs. Very stable, wonderful house dog or outside dogs.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I would have to look at the parents and the all dogs in the first 4 generations do you have ped's online? If you can get your pedigree up online it would be a lot easier to go through. If you have the parent's names post them and I will look them up and see what I can find on them.


----------

